# removals UK to Portugal



## chriskathleen (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi everyone . :clap2:
First time on the forum .We are moving to the Tomar area in November ,can anybody recommend a removal company .We will only be bringing boxes with personal belongings , crockery,pots pans etc.So no furniture or anything to bulky or heavy . Hopefully someone can help.Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

chriskathleen said:


> Hi everyone . :clap2:
> First time on the forum .We are moving to the Tomar area in November ,can anybody recommend a removal company .We will only be bringing boxes with personal belongings , crockery,pots pans etc.So no furniture or anything to bulky or heavy . Hopefully someone can help.Thanks


Hi and welcome,
we found it cheaper to buy an old Transit and drive it here ourselves. Mrs Silvers sister used a transport company and it cost her £2500 for a 3 bed semi size load. We have their number if you need it.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Transportes Senhora da Agonia - Mudanças - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas de casa


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We used a portuguese man who although based in the UK comes from near us at Bombarral. 
GREAT value and happy to take small and part loads.
I am happy to pass on his details if you would like to contact him.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

We found a website called Load up, you can PM me if you would like details or i am sure a search engine would find them.

You post your a request online that you need boxes taken from A to B, and within hours we had companys calling us with quotes.
W
e had so many contact us we even challenged them to start beating the other quotes!!!

Found it to be a cheaper option for our furniture than going direct to a removal company 

Good Luck with the move ... not long now


----------



## kimb50 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi siobhanwf, I would be VERY interested in your man from Bomborral, as we are hoping to move to that area shortly when our house sale goes thru'. 

So please can someone advise how to do the pm bit as I am not much good with IT and don't know how to do it

Many thanks


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

kimb50 said:


> Hi siobhanwf, I would be VERY interested in your man from Bomborral, as we are hoping to move to that area shortly when our house sale goes thru'.
> 
> So please can someone advise how to do the pm bit as I am not much good with IT and don't know how to do it
> 
> Many thanks


If you click on Siobhan's name it should give you the option to send a PM.

Not sure about this forum, but some say you have to of posted a few times before you can send private messages.

If you have trouble next time i see her i will get the details for you.


----------



## kimb50 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried that option & it didn't work for me so I would be VERY grateful if you could help me!


----------



## kimb50 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi again Bart & Caz

I forgot to say I found the load up site you recommended too - looks great. THANKS !

Kim


----------



## chriskathleen (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes please much appreciated if you could pass on details of your man from Bombarral.Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there my email is [email protected]. If you email me I will give you all the detaisl you need.

Look forward to hearing from you

Siobhan


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*sending a PM*



kimb50 said:


> Hi siobhanwf, I would be VERY interested in your man from Bomborral, as we are hoping to move to that area shortly when our house sale goes thru'.
> 
> So please can someone advise how to do the pm bit as I am not much good with IT and don't know how to do it
> 
> Many thanks


Hi again.. to send a PM .. click on the top right where it says "private message" under the WELCOME XXXXXXX 

then on the control panel on the left hand side go to PRIVATE MESSAGES - 4th panel down.
Click on "send new message" you are then ready to send you NEW PRIVATE MESSAGE. make a not of the user name you wish to send the PM to first :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alternatively click on my user name and on drop down menu click on "send PM to xxxxxxxx"


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi there my email is [email protected]. If you email me I will give you all the detaisl you need.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Siobhan


There you go everyone Siobhan to the rescue :clap2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf and all

Where do Virus's, Junk mail and spyware come from?

Leaving a full email address is a dangerous thing to do. This Forum like others is visited by things called Bots some from Google others from Msn and others from who knows where. They are programs designed to gather information.

When you receive email and you do not know or understand how these people get you address could it be you have left your email for others to see. Look at the email address below. Take care how you leave your email address if you have to. Most people looking at the email address below would understand what has to be done to send the email address correctly.

siobhanwf <at> sapo.pt

Practice safe emailing.

Peter


----------



## kimb50 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have sent you an e-mail Siobhan as I don't have the facility yet to pm. Hopefully when I have posted a bit more it will kick in

Thanks
kim


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Caz. Great to see you the other day


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Siobhanwf and all
> 
> Where do Virus's, Junk mail and spyware come from?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice Peter. 
Luckily I have a system that blocks spyware and junk mail etc that is very efficient but I take you point. TA!


----------



## MigPT (Sep 17, 2009)

chriskathleen said:


> Hi everyone . :clap2:
> First time on the forum .We are moving to the Tomar area in November ,can anybody recommend a removal company .We will only be bringing boxes with personal belongings , crockery,pots pans etc.So no furniture or anything to bulky or heavy . Hopefully someone can help.Thanks


Hi chriskathleen 

You can find removals at reasonable costs from UK

For packed goods :
Algarve Removals 
Uk: 01 245 468 888
Pt : + 44. 01 245 468 888

For sensitive or non-packed goods:
Trans-Portugal 
Uk : 20 8807 6677 
Pt : + 44 20 8807 6677 

Hope it helps


----------



## chriskathleen (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks every body for your help with the removals question .All replies were brilliant , we now have choices and are deciding on the best option for us . Anyway we will be in Portugal in November finally for good .


----------



## chriskathleen (Sep 21, 2009)

hI everybody Thanks for all your help with the moving question .We now have choices and are deciding on the best option for us .All replies were very helpful .
We will be in Portugal finally for good in November ,Frightening ,scary but very excited.Its a huge step for us but one we have to take ,cant wait!!
Talk to you again soon.Thanks again.C&KT


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

chriskathleen said:


> Thanks every body for your help with the removals question .All replies were brilliant , we now have choices and are deciding on the best option for us . Anyway we will be in Portugal in November finally for good .


Good luck with the move Chris and Kathleen. Hey we both come from the West Country, but me a little more from the east of it!!


----------

